# How much yield? 600watt hps 5 plants



## DookeyNugs408 (Mar 6, 2009)

I was wondering how much u guys think i will yield off 5 good plants? the temps always around 65-79 humidity around 45-75 growing under a 600watt hps in a pretty good sized closet..i veg for about 30-40 days 24/0 then 18/6 for a week..one plants already 29inchs (i might top it tmrw) its in foxfarm soil along wit one more which is 25inchs and the other 3 are about 16inchs and there DWC hydro. i gave them all bud blood a day b4 there 24 hours of dark and plan to give them big bud nutrients in a few weeks and the ph is always flawless..


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 6, 2009)

Not sure on your closet size but you should be able to get 8-10 ounces which is a very rough guess.


----------



## DookeyNugs408 (Mar 6, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Not sure on your closet size but you should be able to get 8-10 ounces which is a very rough guess.



i could fit bout 2-4 more plants in there depending on the size of them im not sure how big my closet is tho i think its 4x6 i dont know tho its not hella big but its like 10 feet tall


----------



## 9inch bigbud (Mar 6, 2009)

2-3 oz per plant with a month veg if each plant has around 1 foot of space each. 1 plant under that light could get you more than 5 plants all together, but 36 plants with no veg could get you even more, its impossable to say what you will yeild.


----------



## DookeyNugs408 (Mar 6, 2009)

9inch bigbud said:


> 2-3 oz per plant with a month veg if each plant has around 1 foot of space each. 1 plant under that light could get you more than 5 plants all together, but 36 plants with no veg could get you even more, its impossable to say what you will yeild.


i was just asking around what yield..the plants r kinda cramped tho


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 6, 2009)

9inch bigbud said:


> 1 plant under that light could get you more than 5 plants all together.


Exactly that because its possible to get over 1lbs from one plant using a 600w hps.


----------



## DookeyNugs408 (Mar 6, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Exactly that because its possible to get over 1lbs from one plant using a 600w hps.


so if i had one or two plants in my room with a 600? would it yield more just because they have more space and r less cramped?


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 6, 2009)

1 plant, 2 plants or 3 plants can still yield you a total of around 1lbs due to your lighting. My rule of thumb is that every 600watt hps can yield 1lbs but you must have the room to do this. It would also require FIMing and LST.


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Mar 6, 2009)

you can get whatever your skills will let you...... ide say around 2-3 ounces a peice. just let um get like 3ft then flower [email protected]


----------



## DookeyNugs408 (Mar 6, 2009)

Jtoth3ustin said:


> you can get whatever your skills will let you...... ide say around 2-3 ounces a peice. just let um get like 3ft then flower [email protected]



just started flowering i let em get 2 - 2 1/2 feet then i flowered..peace


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 9, 2009)

got any pics?


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 9, 2009)

i got 14 zips off six plants under a 600w dual arc lamp...


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Mar 9, 2009)

dual arc??? the MH and HPS bulbs??


----------

